# Appleply



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have heard some are looking for a plywood panel, called "Appleply". It is made up of 1/16" layers of wood and manufactured by States Plywood. I did a search for dealers and found it is carried in of all places, Lowes. I checked and they do indeed carry it, but only in cut down to size pieces, usually 24×24, 24×48, 48×48. It looks as good as Baltic Birch. I have used it before, but I found that the 3/4" panels are quite a bit undersize by almost 1/16". It is usually made from Birch, although other woods can be used on the outer plies.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

well, that is one product I am going to investigate and test out. I really like that they don't use formaldehyde, and the lack of inclusions is nice. Thanks for this post.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

According to their website, it is made up of 1/16" plies and since the number of plies is an unequal number, 3/4" panels would be 11 plies + thin layers of glue or about 45/64" overall thickness. Imported 18mm Baltic Birch would be a bit thicker than Appleply.


----------

